# My First Week Here



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

So, it has been a full week since I have rejoined this community.

I just wanted to tell you all that I have really enjoyed my stay so far. So many of you have made me feel very welcome, as if I had been a member for years. What a nice group of people.

And I can't even begin to describe the wealth of knowledge about composer stories and factoids that I have accumulated here. I am also happy to have been able to share some of my own knowledge in the music theory arena.

I have also figured out how to link to my compositions which has been fun. I enjoy getting feedback, be it negative or positive, so don't feel bashful. 

This week, I wrote a Piano Sonata, and it is up on my Soundcloud (just type in Evan Kearney into the search bar on Soundcloud), so give it a listen.

I look forward to more classical talk!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I am gonna convert you as a Beethovenian ( or what ever you call grazy Beethoven fans).


----------

